# Athens metro area, places tourists never see



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

SuomiPoika said:


> What the hell are you talking about? This thread is about Athens, and even if it was about Albania your statement is totally off-topic and stupid. Didn´t you know we are all trying to achieve the same standard of living as you Russian enjoy, lol.


I believe that the original poster on this thread asked if anyone has seen such contrasts in all of Europe.


----------



## thryve (Mar 5, 2005)

Very interesting / awesome!


----------



## lupus.sine.fabula (Nov 15, 2006)

Very interesting photographs, mate. I wish we'd see more of this kind of pictures!


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Indeed Athens metro area rocks!


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

This is indeed a surprise! Thanks a lot for these pics. Some remind me of Brazilian cities  You really couldn't imagine as a tourist that the city offers more than an endless sea of white midrises!


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Well, if you want to see more of this kind of pictures, have a look at http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=401872. It’s a thread I have created with my own pictures of Glyfada.


----------



## GrigorisSokratis (Apr 6, 2005)

Actually Athens lacks of commie block (fortunately) with a few exceptions in some neighborhoods like Peristeri (where you'll find a few but not as tall and ugly as their Parisian counterparts, which btw should be replaced by something better), in Patissia with two buildings of that kind, Neos Kosmos with a small complex of lowrise commies but not bad at all and also just a few blocks make up the "complex" 4-5 buildings actually and finally in Elaionas area with 6 lowrises if I'm not wrong (with these later to be demolished and replaced in the near future) that's all about commies in Athens.

Also no ghettos at all will be found in the city as it's known as the safest metropolis in Europe of its size (5 millions), and really good standards of living citywide.


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Photos moved to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=10515755#post10515755


----------



## _Sha_ (Sep 13, 2006)

*athens*


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

^ and you signed here to contribute this to this thread? :sly: 
booo to u too! Grow up!hno:


----------



## Mesh22 (May 5, 2006)

I never thought of this before, but Athens really does bare a striking resemblence to Los Angeles and Southern California in general.

Some of those pics remind me of Beverly Hills and the houses up in the canyons along Mulholland. The freeway pics too, and even the poorer areas.


----------



## bunt_q (Jul 29, 2003)

Similar climates help with similar landscapes I suppose... thanks for these, good stuff! This is the "real Europe" that you're right, we rarely see (and tourists never see - except for geeky planning tourists like me who wander outside of the historic cores)... Most Americans who visit Europe never see a highway


----------



## Scott9409 (Oct 6, 2005)

tnks nice pics,

.


----------



## neorion (May 26, 2006)

Mesh22 said:


> I never thought of this before, but Athens really does bare a striking resemblence to Los Angeles and Southern California in general.
> 
> Some of those pics remind me of Beverly Hills and the houses up in the canyons along Mulholland. The freeway pics too, and even the poorer areas.


 I've heard others say that Athens and LA share a likeness. 

Always cool to see the lesser known parts of cities, away from the touirist traps. 

Well done nasty. :cheers:


----------



## Marek.kvackaj (Jun 24, 2006)

_Sha_ said:


> it's awful city!!!!!!!!! bööhno:


Man :nuts: :llama:


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

what a refreshing thread. But I got to ask, any pics of the neverending downtown? I love Athens' 'commieblocks', theyre the onely ones in the world that actually work, functioning like little villages.

I remember a thread back with the most stunning aerials Ive ever seen of any city, showing Athens as indeed the 3rd most crowded place in the world, a sea of 12 storey blocks.


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

the spliff fairy said:


> what a refreshing thread. But I got to ask, any pics of the neverending downtown? I love Athens' 'commieblocks', theyre the onely ones in the world that actually work, functioning like little villages.
> 
> I remember a thread back with the most stunning aerials Ive ever seen of any city, showing Athens as indeed the 3rd most crowded place in the world, a sea of 12 storey blocks.


This thread is about places NEVER visited by tourists. The commie-blocks you mention are seen by everyone who visits downtown Athens. By the way, very few of them are higher than 9 floors, including the ground-floor.


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

*Voula*

Instead of them I’m posting a series of pictures taken by me in Voula, one of the southern suburbs. The emphasis has been laid on houses built on hills as well as on the views enjoyed from up there. Athens offers a spectacular interplay between mountain and sea, found in few cities its size, such as Barcelona and Naples.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Thanks a lot for the pics, Athens sure is a unique city in Europe


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Here are some more pictures from hilly parts in Athens metro area.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

keep 'em coming...these are great!


----------

